
Build Your OWN Apple iBeacon with a Raspberry Pi - todd8
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/29/feature_diy_apple_ibeacons/
======
ja27
While this is a neat use of the Pi, today you can get BLE beacons like the
Gimbal Series 10 for $5 (or 3 for free to start) that can act as iBeacons.

[http://www.gimbal.com/gimbal-proximity-beacons](http://www.gimbal.com/gimbal-
proximity-beacons)

